
The Four Types of Business Ideas - _davebennett
https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/the-four-types-of-business-ideas/
======
summers
Thanks for the article! So timely! I just want to add that when it comes to a
new business idea it's better to test that idea first. I found info about
launching a basic model of business within the target market here
[https://spdload.com/blog/guide-to-launch-an-
mvp/](https://spdload.com/blog/guide-to-launch-an-mvp/) to truly begin to
understand the market and your customers.

